

'What Emacs is to editors, Stumpwm is to window managers' - kirubakaran
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/080429.html

======
jrockway
I was going to use this comment for some xmonad advocacy, but after reading
the article, I think I'll be switching to Stumpwm. Haskell is nice, but Lisp
is better :)

~~~
icey
I would advise a little caution; I hear that Stumpwm has some stability
issues.

That being said, I have never used it as a wm; so this is second-hand advice.

~~~
jrockway
That's OK, 'cause I know Lisp better than Haskell. I don't mind hacking on
software I use :)

I do love xmonad's test suite, though; that is its best feature, and it will
be one that's hard to give up. Software without tests makes me lose sleep.

